# Cleaning dust before finish



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

So i am nearing completion on the desk loft I have been building for my daughter. I've sanded the whole thing down and now it's nice and smooth. However, it's got a very fine coating of sander dust. What is the best way to clean it before I apply the finish? Damp cloth? Vacuum with a brush? My shop is NOT dust free, but will be dust-free-enough if i wait a few days am careful about it. but I think the vacuum would just just redistribute the dust, thus not really helping. I wondered if the damp cloth would raise grain in the wood. not sure how much moisture it would take to cause this. 
So what do you think is the best way for me to do this?
Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Use a tack cloth. Available at most hardware stores.
Or you can make your own. Dip a clean rag in clean water and wring as dry as possible. Sprinkle on some paint thinner and about a Tblspoon of varnish. Work the rag till the thinner and varnish permeates the rag. Store in a Zip loc bag.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Gene has it right. The rag should should be slightly tacky, but not enough to leave a residue. check it to make sure that it will pick up the dust, with out leaving anything. Clean a mirror, and check it on that. No residue should come off the tack rag.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Tack cloths are what woodworkers collect their dirt,dust,grease and assorted finishes in so that we can apply them to our next project. What I usually do is vacuum then wipe with a clean cloth or shop rag(the blue kind that are lint free) moistened with alcohol or mineral spirits. Works for me.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I blow the dust off with compressed air.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I blow off with air then use a rag & mineral spirits. It evaporates quickly. Make sure you are not blowing moisture out of you air line. It might contaminate your surface.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought some microfiber cloths, they feel a little prickly, but they work great for picking up dust and they are washable and reusable.


----------



## Mikemorgan (Dec 7, 2009)

Do NOT use a "Swiffer" refill. They contain silicone! DAMHIK.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just another vote for compressed air. Just can't be beat for getting into those tight corners and ledges!!! If you dont' have a compressor handy, canned air works pretty darn good, then finish off with a tack clothe.

I keep dryer/refrigerator cardboard onhand just to "cover" up the piece after having applied a topcoat. Working out of my basement, with exposed floor joices, I've come to 
realize that just walking around upstairs stirs up a good bit of dust. Making use of the cardboard as a tent has worked quite well.


----------

